# meet zedzilla



## olivedaisychain (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to the forum and wanted to introduce my eleven week old puppy Zedzilla.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Adorable! Looks like mischief too!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If that is not at Zedzilla face, then I have never seen on. 

Super cute and the expression is priceless.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

AWWWW...what a DARLING puppy!
(No Missy No)
Enjoy him/her...they grow up SO fast!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats & welcome to the forum! Zedzilla is super cute!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I want her!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! Zilla is very cute!

Ryan


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome!! She is a cutie!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

How precious! I have to admit to puppy envy once again.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup, I want her too. Welcome to you and Zilla.


----------



## olivedaisychain (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for the welcome!!

I should have clarified in my original post that Zedzilla is a boy. My son named him


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I guess his nickname will be Zed then


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome...cute, cute, cute !!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute...your son did a great job with the name...I love it!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Zedzilla is adorable!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Adorable!!!!! A little mischief maker!!!!! Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Zedzilla is an interesting name for sure. What a cute face he has!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi! Warmest welcome! Love the puppy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Now that looks like a face that could get in trouble!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie pie! He does look like he would love to into some mischief with his brother!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome!!! Zedzilla is very cute!
Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's cute, cute, cute! Welcome.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie pie! :welcome:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a doll baby...who can resist those sweet eyes?


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a little scamp! You've got a beautiful little girl : )


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome!!! She's adorable.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

heh, that is just too cute a face....bet he is keeping you hopping. Welcome to the forum!


----------

